# New firmware for the R and RP coming in September.



## Ozarker (Sep 8, 2019)

I assume this isn't the already released 1.3.0.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 8, 2019)

Yeah, Canon made an announcement for this firmware alongside the M6II and 90D I believe


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 9, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Yeah, Canon made an announcement for this firmware alongside the M6II and 90D I believe


I think this adds the time frame, or maybe I missed it earlier?


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 9, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think this adds the time frame, or maybe I missed it earlier?



The rumour was "Big new firmware for the R", a bit later Canon released a small update for both the R and RP to add the 24-240mm. And like you say, Canon now both announced the firmware as well as a rough date for it.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 10, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think this adds the time frame, or maybe I missed it earlier?


I’m not sure where I read it, but I already knew it was “within a few weeks” and I’m sure I read September somewhere.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 10, 2019)

Now, will we see these improvements also on the 90D and the M6II?


----------



## BillB (Sep 10, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Now, will we see these improvements also on the 90D and the M6II?


Maybe the firmware will bring the older cameras up to the level of the new cameras.


----------



## N-VB (Sep 10, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Now, will we see these improvements also on the 90D and the M6II?


They are sold with the improved firmware


----------

